# This should be fun! Post a pic as a puppy and current pic now.



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

I think our babies are just adorable as puppies but when they get all grown up they are just gorgeous!!! I love Jeter at 17weeks old now but seriously anxious to see what he will look like as a man!  

I don't have any grown up pics just the one you see in my avatar (is that right?). 

Can't wait to see how much they grow and change! 

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

These threads are always fun!

Here is my first maltese Lucy at 18 weeks when I got her (she was bought as a pet but my daughter shows her in junior showmanship)









and all grown up

















and here is Lois
[attachment=59840:IMG_1438.jpg]
At 8 weeks old









and at 15 months


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

and here is Caira as a puppy (Ch. Midis Queen of the Nile)









and as an adult


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

5.5 months old(her tan hair has faded away now) first day we had her.









6 months old









15 months old









15 months old









15 months old

Although it was hard to find pictures of her without clothes on....sorry for so many pics, I'm too indecisive! But my Gigi has grown from 3.6-4.2 pounds in the time I've had her! So really the only thing that has grown much was all her hair! :w00t:


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Fun thread!!!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

[attachment=59845:lola.jpg]
Lola the day she came home at 12 weeks
[attachment=59846:lolo1.jpg]
Lola just this past summer just prior to her illness
[attachment=59847:franko.jpg]
Puppy pic of Frank (compliments of Stacy) I'm not sure of the age
as I didn't get Frank until about 5 months age.
[attachment=59848:ffrank.jpg]
Frankie now.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

*Baby Soda Pop about 5 months?*









*Soda Pop at 3 years*









*Roo about 5ish months?*









*Roo 8 months*









*Roo 18 months*

And here's an old one








*Mikey age 4 months*









*Mikey 3 1/2 ish?*


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Here's Archie at 12 weeks old
[attachment=59849:Archie_i..._9_04_rs.jpg] 

Here he is at 12 months old
[attachment=59850:Archie__..._2004_rs.jpg]

Here's Abbey at 8 weeks old
[attachment=598511210026_rs.jpg]


And here she is at around 12 months old - duh, she looks so sad in pictures!
[attachment=59852oor_Abbey.jpg]


This is Ava the day I got her - she was 6 months old.
[attachment=59854:Ahh__Ava...ction_rs.jpg]

Here she is recently.
[attachment=59855:Ava_bath...11_09_rs.jpg]

Here we all are - taken recently. Tink looks the same, he came from a puppy mill as an adult.
[attachment=59856:The_kids...ongue_rs.jpg]


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

ok.. hope I don't PLUG the system up LOL

Indi: 6 mo old









Indi: 2009 Halloween









Feather: then:

5mo









1yr









Now: 11/10/09









Ritzy baby pics:

10wks (she was still with the litter)









17weeks:









Karla N Girlz


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Dec 20 2009, 01:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=864868


> Here's Archie at 12 weeks old
> 
> 
> Here we all are - taken recently. Tink looks the same, he came from a puppy mill as an adult.
> [attachment=59856:The_kids...ongue_rs.jpg][/B]


LOVE this picture, so gorgeous!!

Karla N Girlz


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Oo fun!  

Jax at around 13 weeks
[attachment=59858:jax__baby.jpg]

Around 1 1/2
[attachment=59859:jaxhair.jpg]

Around 2 1/2 
[attachment=59860:jax.jpg]


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

When I first saw Kenzie around 5-6 weeks
[attachment=59862:IMG_3487.jpg]

Baby Kenzie (photo by Stacy) around 10-12 weeks
[attachment=59861:IMG_1640.jpg]

Kenzie girl around 8 months
[attachment=59863:kenzie.jpg]

And at a year
[attachment=59864:kenzie_at_1.jpg]

While I'm at it...
Joey when we first brought him home at 10 weeks
[attachment=59865:joey.JPG]

And now at a year
[attachment=59866:joey2.JPG]


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Here are some of Bisou as a puppy- at various ages in puppyhood (taken by her breeder)
The 2nd photo is her at 10.5 months old and the last photo (the black and white) is from last week- which was taken at 11.75 months old!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Here is Mill at about 8-10 weeks










Mill a few months later










Mill Now










Murph 9 weeks










Murph a bit older










Murph now


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

You are coming up with some great ideas for threads. Lots of fun. 

No point posting Lola, I have only had her 2 months.


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

QUOTE (Silverhaven @ Dec 20 2009, 10:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=865057


> You are coming up with some great ideas for threads. Lots of fun.
> 
> No point posting Lola, I have only had her 2 months. [/B]


Thanks! I love looking just as much as reading so I thought it'd be fun. I think they are all so similar but then again so different. You know?! I love all of the babies! I can't wait to see what Jeter will look like later. Yours is only 2 mths but you can still post a pic for now.


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

I LOVE all the pics and see how your babies have grown. They're all so beautiful. :wub: This really makes me want to get a fourth one (a girl). DH said 3 is enough. May be I should just get one and ask for forgiveness later.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

QUOTE (cleooscar @ Dec 21 2009, 01:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=865261


> I LOVE all the pics and see how your babies have grown. They're all so beautiful. :wub: This really makes me want to get a fourth one (a girl). DH said 3 is enough. May be I should just get one and ask for forgiveness later. [/B]


Yes, forgiveness later works for me


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

Here's Shiloh at 11 weeks (breeder pic):









at 14 weeks:









at 18 weeks (right before I got her):









and this is her now (6 months):


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

These threads are always some of my favorite!!! It's amazing how much our babies change!

Benny's @ 12 weeks, the day I brought him home. Remember that afro he had?! :wub: 









My goofball now at 3 years old

















Emma @ 16 weeks, the day we flew to get her









@ 1 1/2









and now...she is 2 months shy of her 3rd bday
[attachment=59937:async.jpg]


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

What a fun thread! I was just looking at Baby Madison pictures this morning!


Here she is at 13 weeks...
[attachment=59938:Madison_...s_012608.JPG]

And a million pictures later....
yesterday (2 years 2 mos), with her snowman friend 
[attachment=59935:Madison_A_122009.JPG]

And with her brother, Axel (17 months), for our Christmas card this year...
[attachment=59936:Madison_...l_122009.JPG]

They both look so serious - but they were actually VERY focused on the Buddy Biscuit in my hand! I took lots of other Christmas pics yesterday, but trying to wrangle two dogs, a hoard of snowmen, and a curious cat proved very difficult! I even have one picture with Maggie the Cat flying through the air behind the puppies!


----------

